# A-Record funktioniert nicht



## karl_haeberle (23. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Domain bei einer kleinen Firma registriert (http://tecspace.net/)

Nun habe ich dort den A-Record geändert, dass alle eingehenden Anfragen auf eine IP weitergeleitet werden.

Leider funktioniert das aber nicht so, wie ich es mir erhofft habe. (Bei 1&1 ging es)

Was stimmt an dem Eintrag nicht?

```
@ 86400 IN SOA ns1-tec.de. t....@....de 2009111821 14400 1800 604800 900
@ 86400 IN NS  ns1-tec.de.
@ 86400 IN NS  ns2-tec.de.
@ 86400 IN A  78.47.11.62
```


Ein nslookup bringt auch keine Erkenntnis:


```
C:/ nslookup
Standardserver: xxx.local
Adress: lokale-IP

> server ns1-tec.de
 Standardserver: ns1-tec.de
Address: 87.230.19.60

>geodata-webserver.de
Server: ns1-tec.de
Address: 87.230.19.60

Name: geodata-webserver.de
Address: 78.46.103.115
```

Die IP 78.46.103.115 ist jedoch die Fehlerseite des Providers.

Was stimmt an dem A-Record-Eintrag nicht?

Karl


----------



## karl_haeberle (24. November 2009)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass der Zoneneintrag veraltet ist.

geodata-webserver.de. 86400 IN SOA ns1-tec.de. webmaster.geodata-webserver.de. *2009111801 *14400 1800 604800 900

Das muss der Provider doch ändern, oder?


----------

